# pdf mit reader unter linux ausdrucken



## Roar (9. Okt 2008)

na,
irgendnen schlaumax is auf die idee gekommen nen windows server durch nen linux server (ubuntu) zu ersetzen, darum muss ne software zum pdf drucken angepasst werden. Ich kann die PDFs mit keiner java pdf library ausdrucken, weil die PDFs damit immer falsch ausgedruckt worden sind (viele primitive zeichen objekte oder so in der pdf).
Unter windows ging das ok mit: AcroRd32.exe /p /h datei.pdf aufrufen.
Unter linux hat acroread keinen parameter -p mit dem man was ausdrucken lassen könnte, nur um die pdf in post script umzuwandeln, hilft das vllt?
wie kann ich pdf oder postscript in ubuntu über die kommandozeiel ausdrucken?

danke

ps: Desktop.print() geht übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## Roar (9. Okt 2008)

hat sich erledigt, mit
acroread -toPostScript datei.pdf
die .ps erstellen und mit
lpr datei.ps
drucken. mit dem pdf drucker funktionierts jedenfalls super 
prima bin fast begeistert :-*


----------



## thE_29 (21. Okt 2008)

Oho!
Sehe den Thread erst jetzt. Jo das machen wir in der Firma für einen Kunden der zig tausend Linux PCs hat auch so!
Ab und zu verschwinden aber ein paar Docs. Die haben zuerst uns beschuldigt, aber dann habe ich lpq ausgewertet und mitloggen lassen und siehe da, der Drucker hats verschluckt 

Aber ist unter Linux der einfachste Weg.


----------

